# Two females have laid eggs in a colony setting



## Ronnie3

Hi guys I have 6 budgies 2 rescued and other I had my oldest Luna has laid 2eggs and one of the new ones who I have called tweeypie has laid 3 eggs, I know who the father is Bart, but he keeps attacking Luna they are in same cage and need advise as to do I need to put them separate. Bart is feeding Tweetypie not Luna and as she is much older I’m worried that she may not be getting enough food as she runs back to nesting box to run away from the other can you help guys

thanks in advance Ronnie


----------



## Cody

You have a serious problem on your hands when were the eggs laid? Are all the birds in the same cage?


----------



## wmcburke

And I add to @Cody 's questions, why is there a nesting box in the cage?


----------



## StarlingWings

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

To answer your question, yes, of course they should be separated, right away. This is a classic example of the fighting that can happen between budgies when people colony breed, so for any other forum members reading this, this is why we spend so much time discouraging colony breeding. 

We are glad you joined us because our main goal as an educational forum is to teach arriving members the best practices for caring for budgies. 

Please answer the questions above as well so we know how best to advise you. Additionally, please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and stickies so you can stay updated on the everything. If you have questions after doing so, please do ask as we'd love to help. 

Here are a few to start with, but there are many more on all topics so be sure to look around the forums!

Cage And Colony Breeding Differences And Dangers

When We Don't Want Eggs!

Are You Ready To Breed Your Budgies?

Are Your Eggs Fertile?

Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Best wishes for your budgies and we look forward to an update soon.


----------



## FaeryBee

*How old is Luna?*
*What diet do you have her on?
Is she getting calcium supplements?*
*Are all the eggs in one nest box?

Luna needs to be in an individual cage (minimum of 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High) with her nest box and eggs attached to the outside of that cage.
The nest box should be made of wood and have a concave bottom. This is VERY important to help prevent splayed legs.
The bedding should be either aspen shavings or pine shavings.

Tweetiepie and Bart should be put together in an individual cage (minimum of 76 cm Long x 46 cm Wide x 46 cm High) with their nest box and eggs attached to the outside of that cage.
The nest box should be made of wood and have a concave bottom. This is VERY important to help prevent splayed legs.
The bedding should be either aspen shavings or pine shavings.

What genders are the other adult budgies?
How large is the cage they are in currently?
It would be best to separate those birds by GENDER into two other cages (Size dependent on the number of birds in each cage) to prevent breeding.
There should NEVER be a nest box in either of those cages nor anything that can be used as a nesting site.

Please respond with answers to all questions asked so we can give you the best possible advice for your situation.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)*

*These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Ronnie3

I was advised to put them in
Can you advise what should do.
I was advised to put them in can you advise as to what I should do and I have an avery outside I brought them in because of winter
I have separated the mothers into their own cages wha do I do about the father thank


I have managed to separate budgies to their own cages with boxes on outside I have I think 1 male who is Bart he is now with tweetiepie , I think the other 3 are females and are in separate cage the big one. I don’t know age of Luna as she is a rescue bird but I think she is around 4 to 5 years old. I have a varied diet with mixed seed, veg and a little fruit, I don’t want to colony Brad I just wanted to give them a good home and some freedom. What do I do when I take them back outside in the aviary in spring. I do appreciate your help as I don’t want them to suffer I wasn’t intending on having any animals but I have become to loves these birds they bring me so much joy as I am house bond most of time due to disabilities. Thanks in advance

I will try and get them in cage they will go in around tea time, I’m just sorting out others thanks



















Bart won’t stay in tweetiepie cage ? Can she stay on her own like Luna ?


----------



## Ronnie3

I have the big cage for the 3 I think female. Can you confirm they are females please 

thanks

My son will now put tweetiepie box on outside of cage. Thanks for advice,

what is best calcium food you recommen. Thanks

The eggs I think were laid about 1 1/2 weeks ago.

Sorry got your post I will ensure they are separated in order that you suggest thanks
There is a gap where the nesting box is but have tried to sort this now thanks
He’s in thanks








I now have vitamin drops and calcium thanks for advice.


----------



## Cody

Are you able to post full frontal pictures without a flash of the birds so we can identify the gender of all?


----------



## FaeryBee

*What do you mean he won’t stay in her cage? Simply put the two of them in the cage and keep the door shut. That cage should be put in a different room from the one with the other birds. Luna’s cage should be in a different room on its own. 
I gave you suggestions for good calcium supplements in my previous post. *


----------



## Cody

Ronnie3 said:


> I was advised to put them in
> Can you advise what shall I do
> 
> Hi
> 
> I was advised to put them in can you advise as to what I should do and I have an avery outside I brought them in because of winter
> Thanks Ronnie
> 
> 
> I have separated the mothers into their own cages wha do I do about the father thank
> 
> 
> H
> 
> Hi I have managed to separate budgies to their own cages with boxes on outside I have I think 1 male who is Bart he is now with tweetiepie , I think the other 3 are females and are in separate cage the big one. I don’t know age of Luna as she is a rescue bird but I think she is around 4 to 5 years old. I have a varied diet with mixed seed, veg and a little fruit, I don’t want to colony Brad I just wanted to give them a good home and some freedom. What do I do when I take them back outside in the aviary in spring. I do appreciate your help as I don’t want them to suffer I wasn’t intending on having any animals but I have become to loves these birds they bring me so much joy as I am house bond most of time due to disabilities. Thanks in advance
> 
> Ronnie
> 
> Hi
> 
> I will try and get them in cage they will go in around tea time, I’m just sorting out others thanks
> 
> View attachment 260743
> 
> 
> View attachment 260744
> 
> 
> Bart won’t stay in tweetiepie cage ? Can she stay on her own like Luna ?


These 3 are all females.


----------



## Ronnie3

Thanks I have not seen your post please remember I am new to this and tec and I don’t want to harm my birds I want advise. Bart escaped as there is a gap on cage were I have put tweetiepie once he goes back in I will make it secure. Thanks


----------



## Cody

There are a number of articles in the breeding section of the forum that you may find useful you can access them here 
Budgie Breeding If the eggs are fertile they should start hatching in 18-20 days.
Also if you do not have an avian vet please locate one now in case any medical issues arise, you don't want to be trying to find one at the last minute should an emergency arise at any time Locating an Avian Veterinarian//On-Line Avian...


----------



## Ronnie3

Thanks Cody I have an avian vet in St Helens thanks when I first got Luna she had mites so needed treatment Thanks for your advice 

Ronnie


----------



## wmcburke

May I suggest you slow down, remove the nest boxes, and do some homework about all of this? I feel like you are driving a car without knowing how to brake.


----------



## Ronnie3

Thanks wmcburke I am doing this now and I feel such a fool taking in 2 birds from a neighbour as she was going into home around 5 months ago. Then I thought it would be nice they had company and I bought the other 4 and my son and his dad made me an aviary . I then bought a cage for the winter. I will research and read up on how to care for them as I am smitten they all have different personalities and so cute. Thanks for the advice and help I will carry on and seek advice from you all if you don’t mind kid regards Ronnie


----------



## FaeryBee

*OK, it my understanding that you have now removed the two nest boxes from the cages where Luna and Tweetiepie were -- is that correct? 

If so, that is great. Dispose of all of the eggs.
If any additional eggs are laid by either budgie, then dispose of them immediately.

You can put Luna and Tweetiepie back into the cage with the other three females.
Leave Bart in a cage by himself and keep him in a separate room.
If necessary, play music in both room as the budgies may flock call to one another.
Do NOT give Bart out of cage time in the same room with the females.
Make sure you spend time with him on a regular and consistent basis as he will now be living alone.

Make sure you do NOT put a nest box or anything that could possibly be use as a nesting site in the cages.
You need to do everything necessary to throw ALL of the budgies out of condition.
To do this, rearrange the items on the interior of the cages frequently.
Never put anything into the cages that could be used as a nesting site.
Limit the budgies' daylight hours to no more than 8 hours per day.
Limit the amount of protein in the budgies diet (egg food for example) during this time as they are in condition.

Cover the cages at night -- Top, three sides and 1/3 of the way down the front using a tightweave cloth.
Use a nightlight in the rooms where the budgies' cages are located to help prevent night frights.

Take the time to read ALL of the stickies at the top of each forum section as well as the Budgie Articles.
These will help you to learn how to care for your birds for their optimal health and well-being.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*

*Do not plan on putting these budgies in an outside aviary in the summer.
They should be kept indoors. There are too many predators that can seriously injure and kill budgies even through aviary mesh.

If you have specific questions after reading through everything, please let us know.*


----------



## Ronnie3

Thank you I will do as recommended kind regards Ronnie


----------



## FaeryBee

*If you have sandpaper on any of the wooden dowel perches and/or grit in the cages, please remove it.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*Bumblefoot*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*If you have additional questions regarding your budgies after reading through everything, you may start a new thread.
I'm going to close this thread now.*


----------

